# water leaking somewhere



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a minor problem which involves water from my car going down rapidly after 4 days or so. The radiador has been compression checked with a result of no leakage anywhere.

So what is causing the water to disappear after 4 days.

Any help/advice will be appreciated.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

silly question, is the inside of your car wet up front by the firewall or floor boards?


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

That's the problem. There is no water visible anywhere and yet the water in my car keeps going down especially when driving to the main town and back which is roughtly 250km (distance).


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I say engine... but that's just a wild guess


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Mmmmm........My friend said the same thing. It's not the components around it, but the engine itself that's giving problems.

Time for an engine upgrade.

Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

do a search on www.se-r.net, you'll find some info on common problems, but if my memory serves me right I dont' remember water problem being one of them. You probably ahve a rare case. My guess is that the cooling pathway in your block isn't sealed correctly or the seals are comming apart, and basically the water/coolent turned into steam and escape that way. Does your engine bay smells like coolent after a long drive? Check, if that's the case you probably need a new engine, or at least yank this one out and rebuild it.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Actually, it does smell like coolent. BTW I've had just replaced the gasket seal as the previous one is hardened and m-oil is flowing out through the block. The radiator cap is also new. Both fans are working properly.

BTW You know the limit for adding water in the tank, when i drive for long distance, the water in the tank turns green and goes above the limit, almost touching the cap of the tank.
What does it mean?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

most likely you *still* have gasket problems... otherwise, you might have to hydro-check your engine... but for the price of the check and the attendant rebuild, you can buy and install a secondhand GA15 or 16.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

So it is an engine problem.
Thanks guys/gals for your help.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

sounds like a head gasket to me


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

head gasket, you mean the seal between the rocker and the block? That has been changed 5 days ago.


----------



## gtir ser (Jun 29, 2003)

since your bottle fills up it is building too much internal pressure
which will lead to over heating the water could be evaperating
or you could have a blocked coolant passage
have you tried this drive with your t-stat removed?


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nope! I don't even know where the t-stat is?
I'll have the car checked by my mechanic again to try and see what's wrong.

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

OK! Problrm solved. It's the water pump and my radiator just sprung a leak which inturn damaged my block. Top overhauled and running good now. Costs $450 to repair. Damn.


----------



## GA15 (Feb 4, 2003)

Forget to end this thread. Problem is a rusty water pump. It's leaking out from there. And after it was replaced, my whole radiator blew up (got a nasty hole) and my engine had a sudden stop which ends up with a bent block which needs re-surfacing. Now it's ok. Got a new radiator and fixed the block. End up spending BND400 in USD it's roughtly $225. Damn.


----------

